# bow and hunting video



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have two questions...

1- do you guys like golden eagle bows?

2- whats a good bowhunting video that shows actual hunting trips and techniques/tips?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

bueler???.........................bueler???............................bueler.........


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what


----------

